# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Mans topošais pastūzis

## osscar

Sveiki:
Tad nu lūk mana topšā mazā A klases pastūzīša plates:
 PSU plate ar Kaspicha ieteikto izvietojumu   ::   (trūkst vēl šunta kondensatori uz 0.1uf + drošinātāju turekļi un izvadu un stiprinājumu caurumi) + būs vēl Soft starts. Paša pastūža plates bez traņiem, jo tos vēl gaidu.

Pēc tam uzrakstīšu ko sīkāk!

----------


## defs

Kâp€c tâda juura ar elektroliitiem_ vai nevareeja paaris bunduljus to vietaa un miers?

----------


## osscar

a šitie maksā 20 kapiekas gabalā  ::   viens bundulis būs dārgāk kā visa jūra  ::

----------


## Zigis

Un kopējais ESR samazināsies, kas ir apsveicami

----------


## Slowmo

Le monstre PSU  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

aha   ::  bija tak kaut kā vieta jāaizpilda, nu ar marķieru uzšņāpu  ::  Negribējās 23cm platei zāģēt garumā 2cm joslu nost un būs kur skrūves saskrūvēt.

----------


## osscar

ienācās kaste no modushop.biz , vienīgais piliens darvas mucā - aizmirsu uzsūtīt perforēto šasijas dibenu pa 7 eur...atsevišķi nesūtīšu jo piegāde dārga  :: 
par cik nav plānots vairāk par 5 caurumiem šasijā, varbūt pie dekoratīvā "dibena" ar skrūvēšu. 
Kastes kvalitāte ir pa pirmo!  ::

----------


## osscar

ienācās šādi traņi, pēc izskata kvalitatīvi - taču ražotājs ISC - diezgan dzeltens  ::  (vienā saimē ar visādiem Mospec utt.)





Kādam kurš ikdienā sastopas ar dažādiem traņiem ir par šo ražotāju viedoklis ? 

negribas iekrist ar nekvalitatīvu preci, biju domājis jamos aizvietot ar TIP 3055 un 2955, pēc parametriem "jaudīgāki" un zināms ražotājs ON semi vai ST.

----------


## kaspich

bez obid, bet es nesaprotu probleemu Juusu probleemaa..
http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse ... allpartial

reku, 1 LVL/gab., original ST, 48h laikaa buus Riigaa, centraa.. par taadiem isc es pat dzirdeejis nebiju, ja godiigi :P

----------


## osscar

Man jau ir ON original, bet tie tomēr nav īstie toshibas 2SD844 un 2SB754.....visticamāk patestēšu gan Tipus gan šitos ISC .

----------


## edza135

Tads jautajums? Vai tu pirki kitu vai ari no shemas interneta nemi?

----------


## kaadzis

> Tads jautajums? Vai tu pirki kitu vai ari no shemas interneta nemi?


 un kā tev šķiet?  ::

----------


## Chiekurss

> Tads jautajums? Vai tu pirki kitu vai ari no shemas interneta nemi?
> 
> 
>  un kā tev šķiet?


  Edza lasi uzmanīgāk, viņš pats pa daļām lasa. 
kaadzi Tu varētu būt tik pieaudzis, ka varētu normāli cilvēkam atbildēt.

----------


## osscar

Nav ko slēpt - shēma veca - autors J. Hiraga- http://www.jean-hiraga.com/uk/legende.htm

SHēma - Le Monstre 8W :

http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/hiraga.htm
ala F 5 , tikai  ar kskodēm + bipolārie , kā arī mazāka jauda, kas ir tas ko šoreiz vajag.






shēma uz jaunākiem traņiem no mana simulatora, tik ieejā būs sk170/sj74 GR  markas,  tie cik saprotu vistuvāk vecajiem V , kuri vairs nav dabūnami. Cik paspēlējos simulatorā, lai pietuvotos oriģinālam - poci vajag uz +-200omi un 1k rezistoru vietā iespējams ko mazāku...eksperimenti parādīs - kā reiz gaidu počus , tā viss gatavs :



nav tikai izejnieki, jo tos pie radiatora jāpielaiko.
ieejas traņi salikti kopā + termopasta + savilces pa pāriem, tipa īsts audiofīlu risinājums, taču imho, A klasei nav tik būtisks, jo tāpat pēc 1h kaste ieņem konstantu temperatūru  ::

----------


## tornislv

Soft starts būs? Ja būs, tad ar kuru shēmu - papildus trafu vai no gala barošanas?

----------


## osscar

soft starts ir plānots - daudzmaz klasisks - rezistori + relejs . Platīti vēl neesmu uzbūvējis. Pagaidām barokļa testus veicu ar termistoru primārajā - jāapskatās kā uzvedīsies pie slodzes, jo A klase  ir salīdzinoši konstanta slodze.....

----------


## osscar

Voila, Voila ,

piešķīlu testa režīmā ( lai piemeklētu rezistorus  miera strāvas iestatīšanai un Jfetu darba režīma iestatīšanai, kamēr nav poči- lai gan bez tiem var iztikt-dc offset minimāls-tagad ir pa 100 omi Rs un 1K  biasam - ) Hiragu - 

Viss bumbās ar pirmo piegājienu - miera strāva  0.4A - 0.6 testa radiators neturēs:




20Khz taisntūris, viss kā nākas - stāvs un taisns.


160Khz sinusoīda



Klipings @ kādi 10 omi , simetrisks, nav baigi maigais, bet nu ir ok. Jauda ap kādi 8W +- 

par skaņu neprasiet - nezinu-netestēju  ::  bet ja ir šādas osciologrammas, domājams skan  ::

----------


## osscar

traņi tie ISC , tātad nav galīgi ļevaki , ja būs iekāriens - patestēšu arī ar Tipiem.

----------


## osscar

100Khz taisnstūris ar apm 0.5V in. Biku redzama zvanīšana, bet cik saprotu no vairākiem autoriem, šādai gala pakāpei ir lielāka nestabilitāte nekā klasiskajam EF.



Pieslēdzu testa režīmā ar mp3 pleijieri - skan un nav fona, ieslēgšanās/izslēgšanās būkšķu nav, tikai radiators par mazu un jāuzmanās lai miera strāva nekāpj augšā - pēc kādas pusstundas uzkāp uz 0.43A , kopumā šāda izejas pakāpe ir ar stabilāku termorežīmu un līdz arto miera strāva nekāpj tik strauji, toties ir lielākas iespējas "zvanīšanai" , ar lielajiem radiatoriem būs ok. Neko neregulējot ar fiksētiem rezistoriem - dc izejā 20mV, nav slikti.

----------


## Isegrim_

Daudz periodu vienlaikus skaties, Oskar! Pietiek ar pāris; tie tak visi vienādi. Labāk redzamas sīkās detaļas, strādājot ar rūpīgi fokusētu staru un mazu stara intensitāti. Darba vietas apgaismojums tā organizējams, lai katrā brīdī var izslēgt lieko gaismu, kas traucē osciloskopā signālu pētīt. Sovjetu gumijas tubusi nav modē. Bet tavs darbs priecē   ::  !

----------


## osscar

paldies,
skatijos ari mazakus periodus, bet sie ir sakotnejie testi,tad kad bus trani plate nevis vados un bus zeme pareizi savilkta, tad vsres spriest par stabilitati u.t.,ja un oscili ar varetu vrleties ar augstaku F,fokuss nav jo no rokas bez zibena bildeju....

----------


## kaspich

atljaushos gan apgalvot, ka gala pakaapes termostabilitatei ar zvaniishanu sakars nav NEKAADS..
nu, 100khz skats ir ok, njem veera, ka spektrs tur ir liidz 1..2mhz.

----------


## osscar

tas gan, es laikam nepareizi izteicos par to zvanīšanu. Termostabilizācija ir cita opera.

----------


## osscar

biku pie korpusa pieštancēju, tikai slēdzis būs biku savādāks un citas krāsas Leds...10mm paneli ar vīli apstrādāt nav viegli  ::  Pirms tam gan satinu krāsotāju skočā-lai nav skrambas.

----------


## heinrx

Tas ir kā skočā?Vīli vai paneli ar skoču aplīmēji,un kāds efekts no tā?

----------


## osscar

paneli loģiski, la ar skaidām no urbja un vīles nesaskrāpē...vai kad instruments noraujas...švīka garantēta. Pēc tam skoču noplēš, no tā papīra skoča līme nepaliek.

----------


## heinrx

skaidrs  ::  urbumu apstrādājot.Es savā dumjumā iedomājos ko mazliet citu  ::

----------


## osscar

aizmugures panelis gatavs - viss pa vienkāršo - izejas tālāk no ieejām/ tīkla spraudņa  un vads arī līdz platei ir īss - ap 5 cm.

----------


## JDat

Nebūtu bijis labāk, ja abus RCA noliktu blakus nevis katru savā malā...

----------


## osscar

nu tad sanāktu abus likt virs 220 štekera, kas nav labai, vai arī tad 220 jābīda uz malu un tad vadi atkal tuvu viena kanāla platei sanāk. šis tāds optimāls variants manā skatījumā. Plus man visi RCA vadi pamatā ir dalīti - pa vienam atsevišķi. Tā ka tā nav problēma, ka tālu viens no otra.

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc abus vadus? Tikai vienu, ja abi RCA vienā malā. Nez, kaut kā pierasts ka IN vienā malā (tavā bildē tas būtu pa labi), PSU otrā (tavā būtu pa kreisi), un OUT pa visu. Baidies ka rūkonis iemetīsies?  ::  Bet nu tas tā lai nav klusums forumā.  :: 

Skanīgus Ziemassvētkus ar jauno pastūzi!.  ::

----------


## osscar

jā , no rūkoņa baidos  ::  jā ja būtu kastes augstums kādi 3U - tad tā varētu - bet te sanāk pāris CM no 220V štekera,  šādi man liekas labāk. Paldies  ::  Tev ar!

----------


## Zigis

JDat,  viss pareizi osscaram, pilnīga simetrija, trafs un baroklis pa vidu, jaudekļi katrs savā malā, loģisks arī štekeru izvietojums. bandrīz dubult mono.

Jā, un tā mēdz taisīt galeniekus, gan tikai labākie no labakajiem  ::

----------


## tornislv

Jautājums drīzāk jau nu no ergonomikas vs ezotērikas. Pie normāla ekranēta vada nekas slikts jau nu nenotiktu arī nokrosojot 220 vadu ar IN, pie tam K jau tai gala pakāpei nav kosmisks, bet nu šādi ir smukāk un atsit kaut ko no šīs sērijas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0606548983
tikai vienā korpusā  ::

----------


## Zigis

Oskar, cik sapratu tev ir 200W trafs. Kā jūtas, nekarst pārāk?

----------


## osscar

Trafs ir 2x12 V; 2x8A , patērējamā strāva būs max. 2x 1.2A . Domājams , ka nesils. Vismaz ar vienu kanālu nesila..bija doma otru šorīt piešķilt, bet velns, kakls pilnīgi stīvs, nevaru pakustēties... ::

----------


## habitbraker

man arii patiik!
tu meerot ar oscili, izmanto kaadu slodzi?

PS
Priecīgus Ziemassvētkus!

----------


## osscar

Paldies, tev ar priecīgus.
Pats neskatoties uz apsaldēto bļitkojot vai treniņā sastiepto kaklu saskrūvēju plati un traņus uz radiatora....ir doma rīt savākt...ja varēšu bez sāpēm pakustēt...
Šajā gadījumā par slodzi izmantoju zaļos rezistorus uz tās pašas S30 filtra plates  ::  sametu - virknē/paralēli - sanāk ap +- 6.5 omi laikam  ::

----------


## osscar

Šasija praktiski savākta neskatoties uz mazkustīgumu un sāpošajiem nerviem ...



Viss kā parasti - izolatori, distanceri, ferīts uz tīkla vada.



Barokli strādā - LED deg. 



Skats no apakšas, bija krājumā gumijas kājiņas, tās arī pieliku, jo komplektā esošās bija no plastmasas. Sanāca 7 skrūves "dibenā" - Iztiku bez "dibena" šasijas, jo trafs nav smags...

----------


## tornislv

Uzreiz pateikšu, KAS man nepatīk - tikai tagad padomājis, sapratu, cik profesionāli tomēr ir taisīti PRO un Haienda un pat resnā gala HiFi skandu izvadi - vads ir jābāž dziļi iekšā, lai kontaktu dabūtu. Šīs bildē redzamās spailes nekādi nav nodrošinātas pret nejauši Mērfija rokas vadītu skrūvjgrieža kritienu  :: 

(Tā nav kritika Osscar, jo vairāk ka statnī ieliktam stipreklim kaut ko virsū uzmest ir pagrūti).

----------


## osscar

Jā bija, doma, šādus pašus pasūtīt netā , tikai caurspīdīgā plastmasā ievalcētus.Prof tehnika ir cits līmenis. Galvenais jāievēro pamat principu - vieno tikai izslēgtus aprātus!

----------


## osscar

Amps gatavs par 90% - kāpēc par 90 - tāpēc, ka nav vēl atnākuši mazie poči - pašreiz ielodēti fiksēti rezistori - viens kanāls strādā ideāli - dc offsets - 10mV robežās, otram vairāk - 150 mV ....biku pa daudz, bet bez poča nevaru precīzi pielasīt rezistorus. Kad atnāks - pārlodēšu . Miera strāva 0.7A.







tagad klausīšanās testi priekšā  ::

----------


## arnis

un tas ir VISS amps ??? prieksh taada mega radiatora saanos un baroshanas plates jau prasiijaas izejaa kas nopietnaaks...

----------


## osscar

A ko tu gribēji - A klase, silst tāpēc vajag radiatoru + lielu barokli. AB klase man jau ir , un tā , turklāt lielu jaudu mājās nevajag.

----------


## arnis

nu ja tik ljoti silst tad kaapeec izmanto tikai 1/2 no piejamaa radiatora ? varbuut es ko nesaprotu ?
veel paaris kontroljautaajumi --
1. vai ieejas signaala vadiem nevajadzeeja buut kaa minimums ekraneetiem ? 
2. vai izejas vadi atbilst vajadziigajam shkjeersgriezumam, jeb karst kopaa ar visu ampu ( bildee izskataas uz 0,35mm2)  ? 
piedod, ja uzdodu stulbus jaut--esmu tikai students  ::

----------


## kaadzis

jā par izejniekiem- es arī viņus liktu vismaz radiatoriem pa vidu- vairāk izmantotu visu radiatoru! par ieejas vadiem ja tik īsi tad mosh viss ok, bet ja nu tomēr liec radiatoram pa vidu tās izejas tad gan noteikt vajadzēs ekranēt! 
un izejas vadi ir normālā resnumā- tā pat vairāk par 10w uz kanālu no tā ampa ārā nenāks(cik sapratu) !

----------


## kaspich

ja driikst ie&^$(^.. :P
es savaa praataa shaadus 'ampus' [ja runa ir par konkreetajaam izejas platiiteem] uztveru kaa eksperimenta prototipus.
taalaak ampam [normaalam] paraadaas:

dc offset kontrole
Io stabilizaacija
simetriska ieeja

nu, un it kaa normaali buutu aizsardziiba peec dc kaut vai..

bet, ok, jaunajai paaudzei - 4 tranji uz kanalu un amps gatavs :P
kaste smuka.
tranji izvietoti ne pa teemu, tas fakts.

mani bisku mulsina cita lieta.

Pmax=8W.
ok, crest kvalitativai muuzikai [tieshi taadu ir veerts atskanjot uz shaada ampa] ir ap 20db.
tas noziimee: ja piikjii ir 8W, tad videejaa jauda buus 100X mazaaka, t.i., 80mW.
pienjemsim,ka ir istabas ksandas ar reaalo jutiibu 90db [vairaak nebuus], un izreekjinam reaalo skaljumu. man sanaak zem 80db.
shadaa skaljumaa.. nekaadu kvalitaati noveerteet nebus iespeejams.

bet, ir laba zinja. shaads amps ar tiiri labiem panaakumiem var tikt izmantots kaa AUSTINJU pastiprinaataajs  ::  tur gan jauda buus ok  ::

----------


## osscar

Domājams, traņu atrašanās vieta ir ok, tāpat siltums izkliedējas pa visu radiatoru, bija kaut kur līknes, liekas virs 40cm garuma radiators palika neefektīvs, kaut kā tā.
Par ieejas vadiem - tie ir savīti kopā un īsi - ap 4cm . Vnk labi ekranētie bija beigušies  :: . Fona nav. Izejas vadi - ir gana resni un to garums ir ap 7cm. Pie tāda garuma tie tur ui ku daudz...slinkums tagad tabulās lūrēt - tad jau tranim kājas ar pa tievu  ::

----------


## osscar

Manas skandas, pēc pases 93db, pēc krievu stereo.ru vai kā tur - reālā jūtība (mērīta)  - 96db.

----------


## osscar

ar +-12V barošanu jau pagrūti skaļruņus nosvilināt, tāpēc DC aizsardzības nav. Nu pastāstāt cik reiz dzīvē jums kādam ampam (mājas) ir nostrādājusi DC aizsardzība ? Es tak nespīdzinu viņus uz klipinga robežas. Kad iesilst - miera strāva ir ļoti stabila, nepeld. sākumā mazāka, kad iesilst biku lielāka, bet stabila un dc offsets ar stabils. počus, kā jau minēju ielodēšu kad atnāks. šī tak ir tipiska, kā Kaspič saka - mīlētāju konstrukcija  ::

----------


## arnis

nu pag, tad iisti nav skaidrs, ja tu ieprieksh defineeji, ka sporta peec nedeeljas nogalee uzlodee kaadu ampu, tad kaapeec sporta peec nevareetu to piepildiit arii ar visaadiem pribambasiem kaa krutam ampam pieklaajaas ? , aizsardziibaam, DF kontroleem un veel sazin ko veel, kautkaadiem izejas levelja indikatoriem hotj ?? 
neesu dzirdeejis, ka tu buutu kautkaads audiofiils kursh klausaas vecas teslas vai kinapus vai taml ...

----------


## Isegrim_

Tas vītais pāris ieejā ir ļoti O.K.; ieejas pretestība tak nav simtos kOhm. Bet, interesanti, kas tie tev par "skandaliem" ar 93-96 dBW/m?

----------


## osscar

http://www.stereo.ru/profile_test.ph...869&tree_id=59


un par radiatoru - tikko ar IR termometru uzsšāvu - vienā galā 38 grādi - otrā 33....5 grādu šķirba pēc pussdundas, kādu 1H iesils un būs vienmērīgi. Tie traņi ir tuvāk centram nekā malai, vnk. tā bilde nedod pareizo ieskatu .

----------


## kaspich

nu labi, tad pie pilnas ampa iegruziishanas dabuusi 85db  ::  

izejas vadus resnus taisiit nav veerts, jo dampings jau shim nekaads..

par offset - meegjinaashu taa vienakarshi.
shim ampam dc un ac kjeedes ir kopaa. reguleejot offset, tika mainiits arii ac pastiprinaajums katram plecam.
taa aka kopeejaas ooc ietekme ir pamaza [jo kopeejais pastiprinaajums bez taas ir ne paaraak leiles], mainaas/pieaug thd.
ok, visu meegjina izvilkt a klase, bet peec buutiibas - tas nav risinaajums.

atvainojos par savu ideaalista skatijumu uz lietaam :P

p.s. par simetrisko ieeju - 'fons nav' - neizklausas nopietni  :: 

p.p.s. sheemu kopeeji 1:1? bez atdalitaam in/out zemeem, pat bez R starp izejas tranju B/E??


pag, ko tad Tu tur esi savilcis ar taam treshotkaam?

2fet kopaa un atseviskji 2 kaskodes [pilniigi nekaadas jeegas]
jeb: fet+kaskode kopaa un 2 taadi paari [pilniigas auzas]?  ::

----------


## Zigis

> nu pag, tad iisti nav skaidrs, ja tu ieprieksh defineeji, ka sporta peec nedeeljas nogalee uzlodee kaadu ampu, tad kaapeec sporta peec nevareetu to piepildiit arii ar visaadiem pribambasiem kaa krutam ampam pieklaajaas ? , aizsardziibaam, DF kontroleem un veel sazin ko veel, kautkaadiem izejas levelja indikatoriem hotj ?? 
> neesu dzirdeejis, ka tu buutu kautkaads audiofiils kursh klausaas vecas teslas vai kinapus vai taml ...


 Jā un vēl ļaļākas noteikti vajag uzlikt, starp tiem levelja indikatoriem hotj, var no bembja, labāk no merša  ::   Sāvādāk skata nekāda

No pribambasi, no party...

----------


## osscar

pa pāriem savilkti Jfeti un kaskodes ar abas kopā. - tobiš Jefeti vienā pārī un kaskodes otrā. 
Nu jau varu par skanu ko teikt - skan zvērīgi  ::  vaigi labi. Bass ir labs. augšas un vidi nav tik detalizēti ka F5. Bet baigi labie. Klasika ļoti labi skan. Tūlīt izdrillēšu savus atkostos diskus, tad ko vairāk pateikšu. Bet skan ļoti labi. Vismaz pašam tā lielas.

----------


## kaspich

vai driikst jautaat - ko Tu kompensee, liekot tranjus termokontaktaa?
un tiem kaskodes tranjiem?  :: 

un, izklausaas, ka blind tests peec Tevis raud.. vai esi gatavs? :P

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> blind tests


 Tā ir pareizākā metode dažādu rīku vērtēšanai/salīdzināšanai. Bet parasti pasākums nenotiek dēļ izmaksām, kas neizbēgamas, lai šādus testus pareizi organizētu. Kafija ekspertiem (ar šļuku konjaka beigās) iztaisa mazāko ciparu šādā pasākumā.

----------


## tornislv

10 watt uz 8 Om = 1.11 A max - - man izskatās, ka tie vadi ir pilnībā adekvāti...

----------


## Zigis

Redz kā sanāca, osscar.  Jūs ar kaspich sākāt pie jauna stiprekļa strādāt, simulēt tur viskautko, solīji pat lieliem burtiem Konstruktora vārdu iegravēt. 
Pēc tam paņēmi un uzmeti. Kaut kādu vecu Hiragu paņēmi, kas viņš tāds vispār? Laikam pat nav šī foruma biedrs  ::  
Manuprāt Konstruktors nedaudz apvainojies  ::

----------


## osscar

No sava plāna netkāpjos - ja būs Kaspicha shēma - uzcepšu. Bet tā pašlaik nejūtos gatavs kaut ko cept augšā, šis ir 1:1 Hiraga. Pagaidām vēl teorija jāpastudē + jāpalodē  :: 

Piekrītu, ka no kaskodes pāra nav liela jēga,  un no Jfetiem - nez, ar laikam liela nav, BJT gadījumā būtu...nu kā jau minēju iepriekš - audiofīliem šādi patīk  ::

----------


## osscar

Jā - testu varētu sarīkot  ::  par fonu- pareizi jau Kaspich saka, fons ir, bet tas nav augsts,  vairāk dzird Džonsona troksni  ::  Nomērīšu fonu ar elektronu voltmetru, tikai kā pareizi mēra -? pēi slodzes un ar noīsinātu ieeju ? Vēl varu pateikt, ka šis verķis baigi labi skan arī nelielā skaļumā. Dzidri un tīri, bet kopumā, kā jau minēju ir maigāks par F5- tas ir asāks. šim pastiprinājums arī lielāks nekā F5 ar saviem 15db.
Vienīgais ko piefiksēju - diodes uzkarst līdz grādiem 50...laikam radiatori par mazu priekš šādas strāvas...it kā nav kritiski, bet tomēr.

----------


## kaspich

redz, kaapeec es sacepos par textu - fona nav.
pastiprinaajums ir pamazs shim ampam. skaidrs, ka fons nebuus, ja meeriis peec standarta metodeem: ieeja uz iiso, piemeeram.
BET.
taa kaa nav simetriskas ieejas [vai kaut atdaliitas zemes] - briinumi saaksies reaalos apstaakljos.
respektiivi - pievienojot preampu. un sheit situaacija ir neprognozeejama. tas fons uzradiisies/pazudiis, atkariibaa no:
kuram ir/nav sazemeejums rozetee
kaadi un no kurienes kondjori izmantoti baroshanas/tiikla filtraa
kaada ir preampa izejas pretestiba, gnd slegums, u.c. lietas..

respektiivi - shis pusamps ir tipisks kandidaats uz to, lai dzirdeetu sildiitu vadu prieksrociibas. jo ieejas vinjam ir uztaisitas rupji, car gnd var pluust riktiiga straava.. pat pie augsta fona liimenja Tu/neviens to nedzirdees [jo jauda pamaza], tachu subjektiivi skanja mainisies wooow..

par sheemu - pag, pag. bija tachu te viena teema - kopigi izveidota.. ko tad to nezimeeji? :P

p.s. par diodeem. shajaa gadiijumaa jaasaprot - jauda, kas tajaas izdalaas, ir neliela. ar kaartu: 1..2W.
karst vinjas, jo - pie tik maziem radiatoriem veel joprojaam lielaakaa puse jaudas tiek novadiita caur izvadiem. tachu Tu esi salicis 8 diodes tuvu vienu otrai. logjiski, ka vinjas karsiis.
labaa zinja - pie mazas jaudas [skatam grafikus] Tu vari atljauties augstu case tempertuuru. mieriigi i 80oC, i 100oC [peedeejais bisku sadistiski, bet formaali - driikst].

----------


## osscar

tas gan tā varētu būt par tām zemēm, pagaidām klausos un priecājos  ::

----------


## tornislv

Brīžiem gan pēc jūsu sarakstes izlasīšanas vēlos silti rekomendēt izlasīt (vai pārlasīt vēl kādu reizi) stāstu par "Maģiju"

http://ftp.sunet.se/jargon/html/magic-story.html

----------


## osscar

smejies, smejies  :: 
Bet šī verķa jauda pilnīgi pietiekoša ikdienas klausīšanai  ::  un skan baigi labi, nav ass, ir dzidrs, un ļooti labi skan pat  pavisam pavisam nelielā skaļumā. Pašlaik man patīk kā skan un  nav tāda krāsns kā F5. F5 ir asāks un dzēlīgāks. šis ir ļoti labs instrumentālai mūzikai, klasikai. baigi patīk. tikko vienu stock fish albumu nodrillēju, tad no MA foruma to vaidavas disku, tad vēl Shade disku, tad vēl vienu jazz lounge.

----------


## osscar

Vēl pamērīju izejas spriegumu - pie tāda skaļuma, kurš jau krietni pārsniedz normu - uz skaļruņa spriegums nepārsniedz 2,5 V. Ja klausās fonam - ar 0.5 V ir jau gana skaļi. 
Kopumā esmu ar aparātu apmierināts kā tanks, šitas būs labs vasarā , kad F 5 ir karsts kā  suns.

----------


## Zigis

Laikam ar šo būsi subjektīvi trāpījis!
Atceros par iepriekšējiem jaunajiem stiprekļiem izteicies politkorekti - skan labi, un arī visi iepriekšējie skan labi.
Varbūt ari neRādiotehnikas akustika palīdz.

Mani arī pavilka uz antikvariātu, pēdējās dienās pastiprināti pētu JLH, sliecos uz veco 69, bet divpolāro barošanu.

----------


## osscar

skan jau arī labi  ::  visas shēmas tak sakarīgas izvēlētas! Katrs savam gadījumam. čipampi tomēr ir griezīgāki uz augšām. Leach ir labs un jaudīgs, bet priekš mazas jaudas nav īstā izvēle. Nu tā - katrs savam dzīves gadījumam  ::  šis ir labs tādai melodiskai, instrumentālai, kā jau minēju klasikai ļoti labs. Mācos no Kaspicha - izkopju dzirdi un mēģinu saklausīt atšķirības drillējot vienus un tos pašus diskus.

----------


## kaspich

oscar, pastasti, luudzu, kaa Tu meeriiji to spriegumu uz skaljrunja  ::

----------


## osscar

ar oscili pēc rūtiņām nolasīju + arī ar elektronu voltmetru pamērīju. pīķus ar redzēju, bet tie nepārsniedza pie vidējā līmeņa (ap.0.5V ) 1V apmēram tā kaut kā  ::  pie reālas mūzikas.

----------


## osscar

šodien joprojām salīdzinu abus A klases aparātus :



Rezumē:

F5 - augšas un vidi nogalina;
Monstram - apakšas labas un maigāks.Multimetri - miera strāvas un dc offset kontrolei.

Sievietei labāk monstrs patika, runā ka sievietes augšas labāk dzird  ::  , tātad - f5 liekas par asu.

P.s.

Vīns arī ir DIY  ::  baigi iegriež!

----------


## kaspich

testa 2.diena  ::

----------


## osscar

jā es gandrīz sencim nopirku alko dambreti pa 6.5 ls prizma, beigās paņēmu Fiskars cirvi pa 28 Ls  ::

----------


## osscar

dāvanai ZS , jams  automātisko malkas skaldītāju  neakceptēja, bet man cirvja koka piets ZB  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tā kā es trezveņņiks-jazveņņiks, tad šovakar, aiz gara laika, no diviem 77.tā gada monstriem - Technics SL-1500 un SL-1510 sāku skrūvēt kopā vienu. Pirmajam tik vien ir kā korpuss dzīvs, jo atvests no USA un nedomājot iesprausts 220. Fuses vietā laikam nagla bija, jo trafs iztecējis, elektrolīti izšauts, tālāk pat mērīt slinkums. Otram atkal uzkritis grāmatplaukts - tonarmam pretsvara kāts nolauzts, korpusam stūris - bet ripo  :: 
Tad nu šodien sāku jaukšanu un mazgāšanu. Rīt montēšu tonarmus, un, ja sanāks laika, skandināšu tamburīnu un dejošu ar Baiervalda protraktoru, lai galvu vietā noliktu.

----------


## kaspich

osscar, man  ir Doma  :: 
paskati tam F5 reaalo pastiprinaajumu pie dazhaadaam frekvenceem.
taa ka vinjam ir ljoti svaka demfeeshana/augsta Rout, var buut taa, ka deelj nekompenseetas Z skandai [uz augshaam taa aug, jo tviiterim L ir] pieaug K pastprinaataajam, taapeec arii taas agresiivaakas augshas.
nu, bass maigaak/pufigaaks - tieshi delj demfeeshanas..

----------


## osscar

Pamēģināšu samērīt. Bet vispār cik mana pieredze rāda - jams labāk skan ja tam barošana ir kādi 21-22V vismaz. Man 600W trafs izdod tikai kādus 20 - 21 V uz kondeķiem (ar vai bez slodzes - nemainās). Nesaprotu vai tie diožu tilti ir pilnīgi ļevaki  vai kā, bet bez slodze ar liekas pamaz. Nesanāk pat x1,3. Vēl atkarīgs no tīkla sprieguma, atceros, ka , ja tīkla spriegums bija zem 220V - kaut kādi 217 +- , sekundārajā arī uz reiz par pāris V mazāk (19,5 līdz 20) + miera strāva mazāka.A ja tīklā 230V - viss bumbās  ::  Monstram gan viss bumbās - ar Šotki diodēm - N0 12vac - stabili 16V bez slodzes, a F5 no 17VAC (oriģināli vajag 18VAC), knapi 21 V apmēram. Nu kaut kā tā - vismaz man šķiet jams pie 19V skan tā plakni un nav basa, kad piegriež augšā miera strāvu - bass parādās  ::  
Vajadzēs tos tiltus kaut kad nomainīt pret normālu brendu - Vishay vai ko tādu - šitie liekas bija KCB vai KBC, liekas elfā ņēmu.

----------


## osscar

Gribēju pieslēgt pie tām pašām tumbām testam klasisko AB klases pastūzi, bet velns - nolūza skaļruņa klemme  ::  šim laikam vēl biju licis tās Latgalītē pirktās ķīniešu , kur m4 skrūvei tukšs vidus  ::   Pasūtīju šādas tikko, Tornim patiks - izolētas plastmasā .http://cgi.ebay.com/4PCS-Gold-Plated-Au ... 7320279077

----------


## tornislv

Jā, šīs man patīk. Es esmu izjaucis abus vinilspēlētājus līdz sastāvdaļām un brīnos - izrādās ka tiem Technics viniliem ir _kaut kāda sakausējuma metālisks liets korpuss_. Ne jau velti  šie tik smagi, un ne tikai uz diska rēķina.

----------


## kaspich

> Pamēģināšu samērīt. Bet vispār cik mana pieredze rāda - jams labāk skan ja tam barošana ir kādi 21-22V vismaz. Man 600W trafs izdod tikai kādus 20 - 21 V uz kondeķiem (ar vai bez slodzes - nemainās). Nesaprotu vai tie diožu tilti ir pilnīgi ļevaki  vai kā, bet bez slodze ar liekas pamaz. Nesanāk pat x1,3. Vēl atkarīgs no tīkla sprieguma, atceros, ka , ja tīkla spriegums bija zem 220V - kaut kādi 217 +- , sekundārajā arī uz reiz par pāris V mazāk (19,5 līdz 20) + miera strāva mazāka.A ja tīklā 230V - viss bumbās  Monstram gan viss bumbās - ar Šotki diodēm - N0 12vac - stabili 16V bez slodzes, a F5 no 17VAC (oriģināli vajag 18VAC), knapi 21 V apmēram. Nu kaut kā tā - vismaz man šķiet jams pie 19V skan tā plakni un nav basa, kad piegriež augšā miera strāvu - bass parādās  
> Vajadzēs tos tiltus kaut kad nomainīt pret normālu brendu - Vishay vai ko tādu - šitie liekas bija KCB vai KBC, liekas elfā ņēmu.


 nez. izklausas sviestaini un peec kaut kaadas kljuudas, ja 1V [uz 20 fona] speej buutiski mainit skaneejumu.. mekleejiet probleemu :P

----------


## osscar

nu nes, kā jau minēju tas ir subjektīvi. oriģināla barošana paredzēta 24V. man sanāk ap 20 -21. tas ir 3V.  viss ir kā nākas. kļūdu nav, jo amps strādā labi jau ilgu laiku + signāli ar uz osciļa ir ok, nekādu zvanīšanu vai kā tāda.

----------


## kaspich

pag, pag. Tu runaa taa, it kaa atkariibaa no baroshanas sprieguma mainiitos ampa darbiibas principi.
pareizi uzprojekteetam ampam darba rezhiimi nemainaas plashaa Ubar diapazonaa.
ok, Tev tur taadi pseidoampi, bet tik un taa:
1. kaut kas buutiski mainaas ampa darbibaa, Tu vnk to neesi pamaniijis/ne tur esi skatiijies
2. nekas nemainaas, un taas ir tikai iedomas par skaneejuma mainju  ::

----------


## ivog

> Gribēju pieslēgt pie tām pašām tumbām testam klasisko AB klases pastūzi, bet velns - nolūza skaļruņa klemme  šim laikam vēl biju licis tās Latgalītē pirktās ķīniešu , kur m4 skrūvei tukšs vidus   Pasūtīju šādas tikko, Tornim patiks - izolētas plastmasā .http://cgi.ebay.com/4PCS-Gold-Plated-Au ... 7320279077


 Nez, esmu redzējis tādas dabā - nožēlojami mazs izmērs, ne kārtīgu vadu pievienot ne ar pirkstiem normāli pievilkt  ::  Var jau būt ka šīs konkrētās ir lielākas

----------


## osscar

Nu atnāks, tad redzēs ir vai nav ņemami  ::  vismaz jācer ka nav skrūves ar tukšu vidu ,kuras pārlūzt. 12G vads ir ap 2.5 mūsējais, vajadzētu pietikt.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> - nožēlojami mazs izmērs, ne kārtīgu vadu pievienot ne ar pirkstiem normāli pievilkt


 Mājas apstākļos (2-3 metri) 8-omu skaļruņiem tie 2,5 sqmm ir vairāk nekā pietiekami. Apgalvoju, ka klasiskajā "aklajā" klausīšanās testā neviens neatšķirs (50:50 vidēji) no 1,5 sqmm. Problēma nav klemmēs, bet "Argus" dabūjamos "akustiskajos" OFC (!) kabeļos, kas tik labi, ka paši no sevis kļūst melni. Tādus vari zelta klemmēs kaut ar roratslēgu pievilkt   ::  .

----------


## osscar

Es gan arī neesmu nekāds sildīto vadu piekritējs - mierīgi iztieku ar 2-3m gariem 1,5 un 2,5 niekiem . Bet tie konektori ir ļevaki, ielieku vēlreiz bildi  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Gribēju pieslēgt pie tām pašām tumbām testam klasisko AB klases pastūzi, bet velns - nolūza skaļruņa klemme  šim laikam vēl biju licis tās Latgalītē pirktās ķīniešu , kur m4 skrūvei tukšs vidus   Pasūtīju šādas tikko, Tornim patiks - izolētas plastmasā .http://cgi.ebay.com/4PCS-Gold-Plated-Au ... 7320279077
> 
> 
>  Nez, esmu redzējis tādas dabā - nožēlojami mazs izmērs, ne kārtīgu vadu pievienot ne ar pirkstiem normāli pievilkt  Var jau būt ka šīs konkrētās ir lielākas


 Būsi ko citu dabā redzējis  ::  
Šitie ir tiešām kvalitatīvi, kaut gan ķīniešu krutka no Taivānas firmas, aizmirsu nosaukumu. Es šitādus pāris gadus lietoju, gan no cita pārdevēja (no kādiem diviem vai trim esmu pircis, kvalitāte vienāda, normāla). Nupat pārmērīju intereses pēc, caurums sānos, kur vadu iespraust - gandrīz 5mm, stienis 8mm, resnākā vieta, plastmasa - 19mm. Manējie, laikam tāpat kā šie, skrūvējas panelī 6-7mm biezā max. Der praktiski jebkuram stipreklim, kaut vai koka korpusā. Ir redzēts otrs variants, garākas, līdz 25mm panelim, labi tumbām.

Jā, un vēl viņi ir labi pret, kā te kāds minēja, skrūvgrieža uzmeššanu.

----------


## osscar

Nu tad pēc Kaspiča prasījuma:

Mērījumi uz reālas slodzes, kad no pīkstieniem jāpamet istaba  ::  




Tātad izmantoju 1V priekš F5, un 0.5V priekš Monstra (kas dod izejā 8V - kas ir tuvu klipingam) (attiecīgi rādījums V x2 un tad uz dB pārmests)

F5 izrādījās neticami stabils, nekādu izkliežu praktiski. Monstram vienīgā būtiskā izkliede uz 5000 mīnusā un nedaudz plusā pie 1000.
Subjektīvi man ļoti patīk monstra skaņa, liekas, ka jamajam K2 ir vairāk, viņš tāds baigi noapaļots uz augšām un bass baigi feins.  ::

----------


## arnis

Oskar- par Monster --- ko tu tur esi sataisiiiijis ??????? 
taads amps ir jaamet miskastee....
ampam linearitaatei ir jaabuut +- 0,1dB, Hi endam vispaar buutu jaadefinee bezgaliigi taisnu , a tev ir 3dB delta --- tas tak NAV normaali .... kautkas tev tajaa sheemaa/ darbiibaa galiigi nav kaa naakas ....

----------


## osscar

arni - tas nav uz rezistora, bet gan uz reāliem skaļruņiem. AMPS ir lineārs. 1db, var būt mierīgi mērījumu kļūda 30 gadīgam mikrovoltmetram un ZF ģenģerim  :: 
V\el jo vairāk Zobela filtrs  nav nevienam no šiem izejā.

----------


## arnis

nu kpc tad jaaliek taada kreisa liikne ??? nu tad var uztaisiit RLC filtru, uzgjenereet taa sumeejosho liikni un tad saliidzinaat teoriju/ praksi ... 
Kursh tad prezentee ampa liikni kaa liikni uz tik nelineaaras slodzes

----------


## osscar

Mērīju, tāpēc, ka Kaspičam bija  variants, kāpēc f5 man likās subjektīvi švakāks uz apakšām - tobiš dēl mazā DF un Z līknes nevienmērības paaugstinātas augstās F. tā lūk.

----------


## kaspich

ibal. viena diena bez.. un jau 2+ teemas piedistas ar dumumu.
piedodiet, piedotiet, nenotureejos. luudzu, nogaliniet mani. es tikai vianu reiziiti.

ossscar. miiljais, seksiigais. apdomaa. ar galvu. augsheejo.
1.kaads ZObel kompensatoram sakars ar AFR nevienmeeriibu skanjas diapazonaa? Zobel ir paredzeets pret ampa pashierosmi/noturiibu kapacitatiivas slodzes gadiijumaa.
2. ja Tu runaa par 1db kljuudu, kur taa ir otram ampam. nav? piedevaam, nevienmeeriiba/kluuda taas klasiskajaa izpratnee NEBUUS, ja Kamp=const. tad meeriekaartas bulta staavees 1/fikseetaa poziicijaa [arii visi citi rezhiimi nemainaas]
3. panjem kalkulatoru. pat, ja ampam dampings=10, tad par cik izmainiisies Kamp, ja Zload izmainiisies 2X? ieliec forumulu, tak kaut wiki paskati. un izreekjini.


otraa teemaa kaut kaads pipelizators ielikts.. bljac, mati celjaas staavus.. nee, piedodiet, man vaajums. es taa iedomaajos - ja shaada maaka/izgudrojumu baaze tiktu izmantota, piemeeram, pornoindustrijaa, viagru nevajadzeetu. bet tur - 20 teemas, un NEKAA jauna. cilveeki, mok tieshaam citaas jomaas sokas labaak?

----------


## osscar

citā literatūrā ir minēts, ka Zobel , kompensē arī slodzes pretestību pie augstas F.  Pret kapacitatīvu slodzi taču izmantoja arī L + R  izejā >? 
nomērīšu vēlreiz , pirms katar mērījuma kontrolei nomērīšu ieejas signālu.

----------


## kaspich

> citā literatūrā ir minēts, ka Zobel , kompensē arī slodzes pretestību pie augstas F.  Pret kapacitatīvu slodzi taču izmantoja arī L + R  izejā >? 
> nomērīšu vēlreiz , pirms katar mērījuma kontrolei nomērīšu ieejas signālu.


 ja Tu leic Zobel paraleeli skaljrunim - tad jaa. peec HPF/ L padiem tas ir aktuaali.
ampa izejaa lieto L, lai vnk nesanaak iisais pie kapacitativas slodzes, un idejiski - to RC sjiis L kompenseeshanai. ja ampam liels damping, maza Rout [ok, pieaugot F, Rout pieaug, damping vairs nebuus tuukstoshos, bet - kaut kaadaas sapraata robezhaas tam ir jaabuut], tad taads RC neko tur vinjam neietekmees - tik daudz, cik spoles energjiju noslaapees slodzes aptruukshanaas gadiijumaa un dU/dt [dIdt] papildus ierobezhos. 

ja gribi korektaaku meeriijumu:
1 ieeja pa tiesho uz oscili
2 ieeja caur R daliitaaju uz ieeju. R dalitaju izveleies taadu, lai in/out signaalu amplituudas buutu preciizi vienaadas. tad preciizaak redzeesi gan phase, gan Uout.

----------


## osscar

nu tas gan. Jo esmu redzējis dažādus variantus zobelim - pirms LR (cik sapratu tieši AF stabilitātei) , pēc tam (uz skaļruņa klemmēm) ut.t. Pat vērtības baigi atšķiras. Parasti liek 10omi +.1uf. Citi atkal 10R + 0.05uf. ut.t. tai pašā laikā LM datu lapās izmanto 2,7R. Principā nevienu aprēķinu teoriju neesmu redzējis nevienā grāmatā. Teorētiski tad būtu katram konkrētam skaļrunim jārēķina. Pats ar vienam ampam lodēju uz tumbu vadu konektoriem. Tāpat ar tām R un L vērtībām, maz paskaidrojumu - tik iesaka netīt uz rezistoriem un novietot pareizi uz plates. Ok, jāmēģina samērīt praksē, labāk protams būtu ar kādu softu un skaņu karti. Kaut kad saņemšos. Spicē uz rezitora protams AFR līkne  ir taisna līdz 200Khz praktiski + fāžu nobīdes nav praktiski.

----------


## kaspich

> nu tas gan. Jo esmu redzējis dažādus variantus zobelim - pirms LR (cik sapratu tieši AF stabilitātei) , pēc tam (uz skaļruņa klemmēm) ut.t. Pat vērtības baigi atšķiras. Parasti liek 10omi +.1uf. Citi atkal 10R + 0.05uf. ut.t. tai pašā laikā LM datu lapās izmanto 2,7R. Principā nevienu aprēķinu teoriju neesmu redzējis nevienā grāmatā. Teorētiski tad būtu katram konkrētam skaļrunim jārēķina. Pats ar vienam ampam lodēju uz tumbu vadu konektoriem. Tāpat ar tām R un L vērtībām, maz paskaidrojumu - tik iesaka netīt uz rezistoriem un novietot pareizi uz plates. Ok, jāmēģina samērīt praksē, labāk protams būtu ar kādu softu un skaņu karti. Kaut kad saņemšos. Spicē uz rezitora protams AFR līkne  ir taisna līdz 200Khz praktiski + fāžu nobīdes nav praktiski.


 osscar - es Tev piedaavaaju - triec rataa savu daamu, dziivojam mees kaa viirs ar sievu. es tad Tevi izskoloshu  :: 
spicee Tu ko liec slodzes vietaa? R=8ohm
Tu pat enesi ielicis Z simulatoru, kas imitee Z kaapumu uz Fs!
ieliec iesaakumam to [netaa ir sheema].
peec tam - paskati pastiprinaajumu ar Z=1000000ohm, 8ohm, 4ohm..

zobel, kas ir pielikts pie ampa, NEKAADI NEKO nekompensees skaljrunim, kas ir sleegts caur pasiivo filtru.

----------


## osscar

ir ir skaļruņa ekvivalents  ::  praktiski  1:1 ar manu nomērīto. (0.5V ieejā)

----------


## kaspich

nu, ko mees redzam: amps ar NEKAADU dampingu  :: 
atklaashu noslepumu - shaadu pat 'iipashu' skaneejumu Tu vari dabuut, ja normaalam ampam izejaa piemetiisi kaadus 3.3.. 6.8 Ohm. taapat taa liekaa jauda aizies siltumaa.. 
bet nu..saliidzinaat ampu ar Rout=10ohm [ar kaartu] ar ampu klasiskaa izpratnee.. nee, ir veel lampinieki..  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tad sanāk , ka man ir īsts audiofīlu aparāts  ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu tad sanāk , ka man ir īsts audiofīlu aparāts


 pag, cik Tu ieliki to laukju istokos? nebija ap 200 ohm? taapec Tev Rout arii lielaaks.
un pirmsizejai/izejai h21, droshi vien mazaks kaa aftoram.

izdari sekojoshi:
tos R [kur Tu mociijies ar saviem pociishiem] salaid uz iiso ar elektroliitiem, akadiem 100uF.
uzreiz buus cita skanja. 
vari pat peviest sleedziiti: hifiliitikja amps un pushifiliitikja amps  :: 

p.s. shaads amps [ar nekaadu damping] NAV piemerots skandaam ar pasiivo kroseeshanu. shaadu ampu VAR izmantot VIENA pltjoslinieka kachaashanai. tad OB vai CE gadiijumaa pieagu atdeve uz basiem un augshaam. bet, paskati, kas par shausmaam Tev tur notiek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## osscar

tur ir pa 68R uz izteci katram (vienam kanālam) un 100R otram otram kanālam. nu par traņu parametriem grūti spriest, mērīju, taču neatceros cik tur bija  ::   paskatīšos ko spice rāda ar to kondensatoru .

----------


## kaspich

> tur ir pa 68R uz izteci katram (vienam kanālam) un 100R otram otram kanālam. nu par traņu parametriem grūti spriest, mērīju, taču neatceros cik tur bija   paskatīšos ko spice rāda ar to kondensatoru .


 nu, tad Tev veel gandriiz dubulta Rout atksjiriiba starp kanaaliem  :: 
Tev ir asimetriskais pipiliitikju amps  :: 

salaid uz iiso ar tiem kondjoriem. kaut tajaa pipelizatoraa/softaa.

----------


## osscar

nu biku normalizējas tā līkne . ar 10 uf. ar 100uf nav nekāda efekta.

----------


## kaspich

> nu biku normalizējas tā līkne . ar 10 uf. ar 100uf nav nekāda efekta.


 pag. no 10 uz 100 nav efekta, jeb 100uF on/off nav efekts?

ja no 10 uz 100 nav efekts - Tu vnk neredzi. tas ir infrazemais gals. uz skanju jaadzird  ::

----------


## osscar

tajā bildē , ko ieliku - man bija 250 un 300 omu rezistori (jo spicē līki modeļi un neatbilst tad strāvas režīmi dabā - jo šie izskatās pēc BL  lauķiem nevis GR) , pārliekot uz 100R - līknes izkliede ir mazāka diapazonā - nevis 4db, kā iepriekš bildē, bet gan 2db+- , kas atbilst nomērītajam. ar 100uf kondensatoriem paralēli - 1db robežās.

----------


## kaspich

> tajā bildē , ko ieliku - man bija 250 un 300 omu rezistori (jo spicē līki modeļi un neatbilst tad strāvas režīmi dabā - jo šie izskatās pēc BL  lauķiem nevis GR) , pārliekot uz 100R - līknes izkliede ir mazāka diapazonā - nevis 4db, kā iepriekš bildē, bet gan 2db+- , kas atbilst nomērītajam. ar 100uf kondensatoriem paralēli - 1db robežās.


 nu logjiski, Tu palielini K bez ooc, attieciigi - samazini Rout ar ooc. skaisti.
katraa zinjaa, shaadi R [pa pleciem dazhaadi] ir LJOTI nekorekti. taa NEDRIIKST dariit. tb, Tev sanaak dazhaads Rout dazhaadiem pusvilnjiem, un nezheeliigais harmoniu liimenis tiek mazinaats tikai uz A klases rekjina..lohu, kursh shaadu 'ampu' liek webaa - sist regulaari. vinja sekotaajus - spiidzinaat.

starp citu, paskati THD pie shaadaam, dazhaadaam R tajaas iztecees!

----------


## osscar

nu tas autors , cik saprotu nav nekāds lohs  ::  shēma veca, autors zināms, cik sapratu pats vairāk uz skaļruņu izbūvi spiež un uz lampām.

http://www.jean-hiraga.com/uk/legende.htm

nu ja, kā jau minēju vienam kanālam dc offset nav - otram ir biku ar vienādiem rezistoriem (počus nelikšu - ienācās jau mazie rezistori - 75R un 82 R - piedzīšu minimālu DC offsetu tam vienam kanālam....var jau protams traņus piemeklēt arm tik tos grūti dabūt)....kaut kad būs jāpiedzen weekendā precīzi, tad veikšu testu ar kondensatoru un paklausīšos kā skan. Subjektīvi man patīk kā šis skan, ir daudz dzīvelīgāks ja salīdzina ar čipinieku vai AB klasisko simetrisko ampu, kuriem FR pie slodzes ir praktiski plakana.

----------


## kaspich

> nu tas autors , cik saprotu nav nekāds lohs  shēma veca, autors zināms, cik sapratu pats vairāk uz skaļruņu izbūvi spiež un uz lampām.
> 
> http://www.jean-hiraga.com/uk/legende.htm


 
reportieris, kas saacis lodeet ampus.. un pat graamatu par skaljajiem runaatajiem sarakstiijis..  ::  mjaa.. cirks..

es teiktu taa - lai shis amps straadatu pusliidz taa, kaa plaanots:
taas pretestibas fetu iztecees - 0.1%, pretestiibas aiz kaskodeem: 0.1%
DC offset jaapiedzen ar ATSEVISKJU poci, caur ooc.

citaadi - shim apma ir/buus papildus nepaara harmonikas, kuras neredzeesi taa vnk simulatoraa. respektiivi - taas paraadiisies nesimetriska signaala ar atskjiriigu spektru gadiijumaa. tad, kad Z izmainjas nesimetriski ietekmees pastiprinaajumu pa pleciem.
jaa, A klase te daljeeji samazina sho probleemu, bet.. tas ir LJOTI rupji.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, tas amps ir tāds sešu traņu (vai tik oriģinālā nebija darlingtoni) pusamps. Un tur kaut ko labot, man šķiet, ir bezjēdzīgi. Cilvēka auss jau ir tāda padarīšana, ka nevar saprast, ko viņai vajag. Ja patīk skaņa, nav ko iespringt. 
Kaspičam taisnība, ka no tāda inženiera viedokļa, te ir viena vienīga rupja kļūda, bet, ja sāks to kļūdu labot, tad beigās sanāks "standarta" shēma (un nekāda audiofīliskā kaifa par vidēji sulīgiem basiem u.t.t.) Starp citu, ja palasa tos audioforumus, par visādiem "cirklotroniem", "zaratustrām" un citiem rupjiem vārdiem, tad nevar saprast, kurš te ir psihs - pats vai afftors  ::

----------


## osscar

Nu nez, vismaz vienreiz labāk dzirdēt un izteikt viedokli nekā tik lasīt  ::   Man patīk ik pa laikam visus savus ampus paklausīties. Klasiskais AB amps ar BJT traņiem arī ļoti patīk, tāpat F5 un čipamps , tikai tagad viens skandu pāris pietrūkst.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nez, vismaz vienreiz labāk dzirdēt un izteikt viedokli nekā tik lasīt   Man patīk ik pa laikam visus savus ampus paklausīties. Klasiskais AB amps ar BJT traņiem arī ļoti patīk, tāpat F5 un čipamps , tikai tagad viens skandu pāris pietrūkst.


 ir tikai dazhas probleemas:
Tu nerubii, ko pats esi izveidojis
nerubii izdariit secinaajumus, tb - kaut kas skan, bet kaa un kaapec - hvz.
un tad rodaas vesela paaudze, kas kaut ko klausaas, kaut ko dzird, bet secinaajumi ir dirsaa. jo konstrukcijas [pat shaadas 6 tranju shemas] tiek nokopeetas nepareizi [jaa, arii pilniigi nejeegas taadas 'izgudro'], bez sajeegas.

man ir skarbs secinaajums. jo lielaaks nejeega un mazaak saprot, jo vairaak 'klausaas'. sore.

es esmu gatavs deret, ka blindaa Tu nedzirdesi atskjiriibu ne starp NJM, ne BD, ne citu tranju [izejaa] skaneejumu. bet, protams, var turpinaat piesaukt uzvaardus un diskuteet par dazhaadu tranju skaneejumu  ::

----------


## osscar

Atklkāti skatot man pofig ko tu domā, tie nejēgas nez kāpēc uz saviem prastajiem 6 traņu ampiem pelna nesliktu naudu. Man nav intereses taisīt trīs vienādus vai gandrīz AB vai B klases pastūžus, labāk dažādus pavisam atšķirīgus. un vispār 90% procentiem pietiek ar D klasi, auto čipeim , prastām datortumbām. Tā ka domā ko gribi, 99% klausītāju vispār nav sajēgas kā strādā pastiprinātājs. Man prieks ka tu zini vairāk par mani, bet tev tas ir darbs, bet man hobijs.

----------


## kaspich

> Atklkāti skatot man pofig ko tu domā, tie nejēgas nez kāpēc uz saviem prastajiem 6 traņu ampiem pelna nesliktu naudu. Man nav intereses taisīt trīs vienādus vai gandrīz AB vai B klases pastūžus, labāk dažādus pavisam atšķirīgus. un vispār 90% procentiem pietiek ar D klasi, auto čipeim , prastām datortumbām. Tā ka domā ko gribi, 99% klausītāju vispār nav sajēgas kā strādā pastiprinātājs. Man prieks ka tu zini vairāk par mani, bet tev tas ir darbs, bet man hobijs.


 wow, kaadi texti. Tu par sevi runaa, nevis par citiem.  :: 
a to - jaa, es nerubiiju, bet 99% nerubii vairaak.. no taada viedoklja - jaa, super. ja Tu pretendee uz buuveeshanu, klausiishanos, veerteeshanu [sore, taa jau ir experta latinja], Tev ir jaarubii. nevis - tukshi, bet gudri skati par dazhaadu tranju skaneeshanu, bet.. izraadaas, ka 6 tranji nestraadaa taa, kaa domaats..

----------


## osscar

Viņi strādā, tā kā autors viņu iecerējis. Pirms es viņu uztaisīju - lasīju ļoti daudz būvētāju viedokļus un versijas un autoru par muļķi neuzskatu - viņš šo ampu bij nopublicējis žurnālā un shēma ir vienkārša un stabila. citi pat raksta , ka amps skan 18 gadi bez miera strāvas pārregulēšanas. Autors bijis gudrs - ne par velti kaskodes rezistori un izejas pakāpes rezistori ņemti 1k un 1r , lai vieglāk tādiem , kā es amatieriem rēķināt sprieguma kritums uz rezistoriem vienāds ar miera strāvu. elementāri : 0.6V uz jaudas rezistora - 0.6A. Vairums gadījumos visi bija sajūsmā par šī aparāta skanējumu. Gribēju pārliecināties vai tā ir + kaut ko vēsāku vēlējos. Es nevienā mirklī neesmu pretendējis uz skaņas ekspertu vai ko tādu. Tikai subjektīvs vērtējums. Tie kas ir dzirdējuši manus ampus un neko nesaprot ne par klasēm vai jaudām un vispār nesaprata ka tas ir kas pašgatavots, par labāk skanošo atzina f5. Monstru pagaidām neesmu plašākam lokam atrādījis. Tiem missioniem pašiem pēc testiem ir AFR pacēlums tieši ap 5Khz+-, tāpēc varbūt F5 liekas ar "augstāks" asāks, a šim ir kritums kā reiz ap to frekveci. Es pateicu, ka man patīk, kā skan un tā ir. 
Ko tu gribēji lai tagad uzrakstu paskaidrojumu kāpēc man patīk kā skan ? pilnīgi vienalga par DF liels vai mazs, es atšķirību nejūtu starp DF 60 (f5) un 400 (AB ampam)piem.šim laikam vēl mazāk.
Es tikai priecātos, ja tu ieliktu elementāru, labi skanošu savu shēmu ko visi var atkārtot priekš DIY nevis komercijas.

----------


## arnis

> pilnīgi vienalga par DF liels vai mazs, es atšķirību nejūtu starp DF 60 (f5) un 400 (AB ampam)piem.šim laikam vēl mazāk.


 a tu pagriez skaljaak to ampu un tad saliidzini ...

----------


## kaspich

nu, paga.
1. paskati, luudzu, vai Jurkinam ir taisniiba par tie Darlington. ja jaa, tad tas ir pirmais fail;
2. vai autors iesaka balanset 0, izmantojot R to jfet iztecees? jeb pielasit jfet pie minimaala Uo?
3. vai autors neliek piemekleet tranjus h21 pa paariem?
shiss 3 lietas RADIKAALI maina visu darbiibu/ideju.
a kaapeec lai miera straava mainiitos laikaa?  ::  kaapeec?  :: 

pag, no vienas puses Tu staasti, ka dzirdi lielu atskjiriibu skanejumaa, pat simulatoraa mees redzam 4..5db AFR lineaaros kropljus deelj nenormaali maza DF, bet naakoshajaa teikumaa Tu saki, ka nedzirdi DF atskjiriibu.
es jau par to runaaju - kaut ko klausaamies, bet ko - nav sajeegas.

skumji, ka Tu [es it kaa sekoju Tavaam aktivitaateem vairakus gadus] neaudz. ok, hobijs - ir ok. bet.. es gribeetu nu.. lai var runaat ko sarezgjitaaku/adekvaataak..

----------


## osscar

es tik  pusotru gadu lodēju  ::  
Nē nebija darlingtoni.
pocis dc offsetam.
http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/hiraga.htm

par traņu pielasīšanu - jā tas būtu labi, bet traņus pagrūti dabūt.
oriģinālais rakts tikai franciski linkā.
nu nez, kaut kādi vecie karbona rezistori varbūt izmantoti pirms 20 gadiem, runā ka tie mainot nominālu ar laiku...

----------


## kaspich

> es tik  pusotru gadu lodēju  
> Nē nebija darlingtoni.
> pocis dc offsetam.
> http://www.tcaas.btinternet.co.uk/hiraga.htm
> 
> par traņu pielasīšanu - jā tas būtu labi, bet traņus pagrūti dabūt.
> oriģinālais rakts tikai franciski linkā.
> nu nez, kaut kādi vecie karbona rezistori varbūt izmantoti pirms 20 gadiem, runā ka tie mainot nominālu ar laiku...


 nu jaa, 30 gadus veca sheema iesaceejiem [ar pamatlietu skaidroshanu], ko pec 25 gadiem taa saucamie audiofiili izrakushi un meegjina atkaartot.
plate arii - ljish bi celinji buutu savienoti - pirmaas konstrukcijas limenii..

skumji ar tiem ped.. oi, piedodiet, audiofiiliem  :: 

p.s. kopsh kura laika tranjus gruuti dabuut? kur ir probleema? jeb taa kaa analogus nemaakam piemekleet????????????

----------


## osscar

nu tad kura būtu svētā grāla mūsdienu shēma ? D klase laikam. ir 30 gadi, bet kas par to ? arī AB klases pastūžu shēmas ir vecas ...kas tad ir savādāks ? ātrāki un jaudīgāki traņi ar lielķu SOA ? nu un ? visiem jau  nevajag 500W jaudu. es nekad neticēju , ka 8W skan tik skaļi....negribēju pielasīt citus traņus (gribējās pēc iespējas tuvāk oriģinālam) , bet ir arī analogi - būs kaut kad varbūt jāsavāc viens kanāls uz analogiem traņiem kā simulatorā . ieejā citu Jfteu pāris, izejā TIPi. Neesmu tweekotājs, to jau esmu teicis. Man neinteresē sākt eksperimentēt ar kaut kādiem saviem/citu jaunievedumiem. Tad tas vairs nebūs monstrs, bet gan tā paveids. Vismaz pats, kā jau reiz teicu nejūtos gatavs savas shēmas radīšanai, vispirms , kā tajā filmā - jāpatrenējas uz kaķiem, jāpamācās spice + teorija, gan jau aiziešu līdz tam. 6 pastūžu savākšana - tas nav daudz (kaut arī bez dūmiem, vienīgais ko salaidu grīstē dārgajam konim izsitu ar dzirksteli caurumu korpusā  ::  )  . Gan jau nonākšu līdz kādai savai shēmai, kā Jurkins, Mosfet, vai tu Kaspich. Būtu kādi papildus kursi - apmeklētu, bet priekš papildus studijām laikam jau esmu par vecu  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Eu, nu tak nekasieties tik traki  ::  Ir jau labi. Par tiem darlingtoniem iedomājos tāpēc, ka šis neliek starp b e rezistorus. JA patīk kā skan, nu super! Bet par to "skaļi" gan bišķi ierēcu. Nu tieši skaļums pie tās pašas amplitūdas izejā būs vienāds i F5, i F4, i F657483930922872. 
Bet, kas mani arī fascinē šitajos "hiragos"(lai gan atkārtot netaisos), tas ir, kā veči māk naudu taisīt. Vot tas ir cepuri nost.

p.s. nu neatkārtot šitādu "hiragu" būtu ļoti grūti. Jābūt īpaši talantīgam lodētājam, lai šī shēma piem. sāktu zvanīt.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, par to pretestiibu neesamiibu arii noshausminaajos sakumaa..

par skaljumu. ir jau sekojoshi:
default skandas skaljums pie 1W ir 90db, piemeeram.
pie 10W tas buus tikai 100db, lai dabuutu 11db, vajadzees 100W [un saksies termaala kompresija, un vajadzees 150W]..
doma - daudz buutiskaak skaljumu ietekmee skandas sensivity.
piemeeram, deaali 96db pie 1w ir ekvivalenti 90db un.. apmeeram 4W.

un, globaali. ljoti svariiga lieta ir pashveertejums. shads hiragi, buudams galiigs iesaacejs, nekautreejas likt savu bio netaa, rakstiit [pilnigu diletantisku tekstu pilnus] rakstus masveidaa..

ar to naudas pelnishanu.. hvz, kaa vinjiem iet. ok, var jau ielomit 4K USD par 6 tranju ampu ar BOM 300 USD, bet.. ja gada laikaa izdodas paardot pat 10 taadus, visu ienaakosho naudu noeediis viens CES apmekleejums un paaris uzsaukti krogi toposhajiem klientiem  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, es jau domāju to skaļumu pie vienām un tām pašām skandām. 
Audiofīlu skaidrojums par rezistoru neesamību ir šāds - bipolārais tranis esot strāvu nevis spriegumu pastiprinoša ierīce.
Bet vot būtu interesanti uztaisīt disvus šitādus hiragus - vienu ar super LowESR kondiķiem un superātrajām diodēm baroklī un superplēves kondiķi ieejā un superprecīzajiem metāla rezistoriem, otru ar KD203 diodēm K-50-18 kondiķiem baroklī un K73 ieejā un 60-to gadu krievu vzr vai vs rezietoriem, un dot audiofiliem noteikt, kurš ir kurš (nu lab, lab, pilnmēness naktī zem dižozola kailam toroīdu nav jātin ::  )

----------


## tornislv

Un ar sudrabu nemaz ar` nav jālodē? 
 ::  
Filtrus skandām negribat iepirkt? Tos kas lapas apakšā, bez _skin_ efekta? 
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/mun ... ils_en.htm

----------


## ddff

Kaut kaads kiinieshu leetums- spole pa 2 kEUR...
Dodiet iistas mantas studijaa- pozitiivo jonu generatorus, marmora piramiidas, ultra lineaaro struktuuru rozeshu vaacinjus!
Un, kur gan bez taa, vadus ar bultinjaam!

ddff, deliirijaa lec ap ledusskapi

----------


## Jurkins

Tie "silver/gold" gan jau nevainīga sikspārņa peņa asinīs mērcēti  ::  un skan bez pastūža un skaļruņa, ja tur abās izstieptās rokās mīļoto disku un trīsreiz paklanās caur kreiso padusi uz austrumpolu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Bet vot būtu interesanti uztaisīt disvus šitādus hiragus - vienu ar super LowESR kondiķiem un superātrajām diodēm baroklī un superplēves kondiķi ieejā un superprecīzajiem metāla rezistoriem, otru ar KD203 diodēm K-50-18 kondiķiem baroklī un K73 ieejā un 60-to gadu krievu vzr vai vs rezietoriem, un dot audiofiliem noteikt, kurš ir kurš


 Iz pieredzes - ja nebūs citu, speciāli sataisītu muļķību, pareizi organizēts "aklais"tests dos ekspertu vērtējumu apmēram 50:50. Kā mēdza teikt Jurij Staņislavovič - atšķirība būs par kūša mata tiesu   ::  .

----------


## kaspich

par taam sheemaam.. nu, nav noziimes izstraades gadiem, nav noziimes klasei, manupraat, IR noziime, vai shii sheema/ideja ir korekti realizeeta.
ejam pa to Tevis iemesto hiragi linku [index]:
shis Tevis izveeleetais variants - LJOTI nekorekts. chupa principaalu lazhu
san curtis - ekselents A klases amps. pilna simetrija. jauda par leilu? samazini baroshanas spani, kur probleema. jaa, detalju 30X vairaak, 100X sarezgjiitaaka shema.
nelson jones - nesimetriskaa A klase [ar I gjeneratoru]. pie [ne]lielas modifikaacijas - interesants variants, ko paproveet [buus ash lampu paara harmonikas pie reaalas slodzes]
sugden - tas pats, tikai ieejas kaskaades nah, tie ir 50tie gadi
john curl - kaut kas interesantaaks. pilna simetrija, sekla ooc, pie piesliipeeshanas - buus netipisks [klasiskaa izpratnee] amps
musical fidelity. nu, es netaisiitu shaadu. pilniigi atdaliiti pleci, ljoti sekla ooc.. nu, tas buus monster 2

nu, jaa, moster ir vismazaak detalju. bet arii vismurgainaakais koncepts, visnekorektaakaa realizaacija. stulbaakais jau tas, ka tajaa briidi,kad es runaaju par defektiem, to laboshanu, Tu klusee. un otmazkas - es tikai kopeeju..  ::

----------


## osscar

Ir jābūt pašam profam lai citu ampu autoru nosauktu par lohu. Kad tavus ampus kopēs legāli/nelegāli ķīnā vai mājās - tad var atļauties citu saukt par lohu. Nu John Curl nu un ? Tas tagad ir labais, ne lohs ? ja? viņš pats diezgan regulāri parādās diyaudio.com forumā un lasot viņa tekstus - var saprast ka jams ir no ezotēriskajiem audiofīliem arī - stāsta par visādām "slepenajām" skaņu uzlabojošajām ierīcēm, bezmaz super nano tehnoloģijas. Man nepatīk viņa piegājiens atšķirībā no Passa, bet tāpēc nesaucu viņu par lohu, jams arī ir liekas dažas grāmatas sarakstījis, tik nesanāca iegādāt. Tas Musical fidelity A1 ir baigi līdzīgs F5 - tikai ar BjT ieejā. Mes jau te līdzīgu shēmu tweekojām - un rezultātā sanāca tas pats A1. Nu nezinu, man kādam laikam ampu pietiek, bet gan jau līdz pavasarim kaut ko paštukošu...

----------


## kaspich

> Ir jābūt pašam profam lai citu ampu autoru nosauktu par lohu. Kad tavus ampus kopēs legāli/nelegāli ķīnā vai mājās - tad var atļauties citu saukt par lohu. Nu John Curl nu un ? Tas tagad ir labais, ne lohs ? ja? viņš pats diezgan regulāri parādās diyaudio.com forumā un lasot viņa tekstus - var saprast ka jams ir no ezotēriskajiem audiofīliem arī - stāsta par visādām "slepenajām" skaņu uzlabojošajām ierīcēm, bezmaz super nano tehnoloģijas. Man nepatīk viņa piegājiens atšķirībā no Passa, bet tāpēc nesaucu viņu par lohu, jams arī ir liekas dažas grāmatas sarakstījis, tik nesanāca iegādāt. Tas Musical fidelity A1 ir baigi līdzīgs F5 - tikai ar BjT ieejā. Mes jau te līdzīgu shēmu tweekojām - un rezultātā sanāca tas pats A1. Nu nezinu, man kādam laikam ampu pietiek, bet gan jau līdz pavasarim kaut ko paštukošu...


 
fail. neskatiijaam mees taadu sheemu, nav tur pamatlietas kopiigas. ja neredzi principiaalas atskjiriibas, seedi, skati, kameer pamani. sore par skarbumu.
pag, nesmiidini cilveekus. ja es buutu reportieris un visu muzhu rakstiitu rakstus, un ieliktu 6 tranzistoru sheemu visos pasaules webos [30 gadu garumaa uporno kopeejot pats savu murgu], shaadu prastu iesaceeju konstrukciju kopeetu katrs lohs. profesionaalja [nevis PR veidotaaja] pienaakums ir radiit produktus, kas NETIEK kopeeti, vai to kopeeshana ir peec iespejas apgruutinaata. tikai shaadaa veidaa ir iespeeja saglabaat/notureet savu/savu uznjeemumu pievienotot veertiibu.
ja Tev ir kaut viens apliecinaajums, kaut maajiens, ka tas hiragi nav pilniigs iesaaceejs - info studijaa.
mani neinteresee diy forumu klachas. es nepiesaucu uzvaardus savas veertiibas pacelshanai, meegjinaajumos teelot, ka/kad kaut ko rubiiju. man to nevajag.
es paaris vardos iisi noraksturoju katru sheemu. ja Tev ir kas iebilstams shajaa raksturojumaa - iebilsti. ja nav - nesac te iepiit vecmaaminjas ceptos piiraadzinjus, draudzenes meeneshreizes un satiksmes probleemas Latgalee.
konkreetiibas NEKAADAS. gluzhi kaa blakus teemaa, kur tauru meistars ieraksta - NESKANEES. PADOMAA. un pazuud  :: 

es atvainojos par savu cepienu. vnk:
kad ampi jaapspriezh, tad - speej tik turet liidzi. tiek piesaukti uzvaardi, modelji, gramatas. skjiet- nu tik ir/buus. tad, kad saakaas konkretaakas lietas, izraadaas - rezhimus tam ampam Jurikins maak izrekjinaat. un viss.
ok, iesaku konkreetas lietas pamatlazhu izlaboshanai - neeeee, nemainiisim, jo tad it kaa nebuus original.
sore, nu tad taa NAV Tava konstrkcija/izstraadajums. shis ir plagjiaats, suudiiga kopija bez oficiaala apstiprinajuma par tiesiibaam to kopeet [sore, es weba noraades nemaniiju]. korpuss -smuks, bet ne Tavs darbs, plates - celinji kopeeti, izpildiijums.. neiztiekshos.
nee, es atvainojos par kritiku, bet doma ir - uzlabojumu/kritikas [arii ishodnjikaa] tiek noaireetas, tajaa pat laikaa - bez iipashas kautriibas pretendejam uz publicitaati. ja gribi publicitaati, palieliities ar saviem darbiem, kas nav Tavi [peec buutiibas], esi gatavs uzklausiit kritiku..
es savaa dziivee NEVIENU sheemu neesmu kopeejis. es izstraadaju taas no 0 jau no pashas pirmaas - tad var teikt - jaa, shis ir mans produkts.
tupa kopeeshana - stagnaacija, solis atpakalj.
nez, vai vareeja saprast manu domu.

p.s. te tachu mees kopiigiem spekiem [tornis un jurkins arii piedalijaas, ja atceros pareizi] modifceejaam to Passa sheemu [skat, es arii jua zinu krutaakos uzvaardus]. simulatora thd bija paardesmit reizes mazaaks kaa ishodnjikaa.
kur tad produkts? nav. neredzu. pat interesi par izgatavosanu. tikai vaardos - dodiet, buus.. 1:1 kaa jdat..  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nnā, es neesmu elektroniķis, izglītības pietrūkst, lai tik dziļi modificētu. Es tas nebiju. Bet es māku labi izlikties gudrs  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu patiesībā jau bija doma salodēt to ampu, ko mēs tur ķidājām, bet apstājās viss dēļ tā, ka ZVP un ZVN mosfetus piedāvā tikai farnels, un arī tur viena no viņiem normālā maketēšanai lietojamā korpusā nebija, bet tur pašlaik nav padomā neko sūtīt, a bet vienus pašus šos negribās čakarēties. Droši vien, ka varētu atrast citu lauķu pārīti, bet nebija īpaši laika čakarēties pa datašītiem. Tā īsti nopietni nesanāk palodēt pat savas daudz vairāk interesējošās idejas. Citiem krīze, a citiem, bļin, ar darbiem pilna pakaļa  ::

----------


## osscar

sajaucu ar PM. sorry.
lai nebūtu spams: atnāca tie mani skaļruņu konektori pa 10 usd - baigi lielie- 



laikam būs jānomaina visiem pastūžiem. tik caurums jāpārurbj uz 10mm. klemme nav komplektā un  nevajag - lodēju pa taisno pie tā konektora gala.
Izskatās stabili un droši!

----------


## tornislv

Šie patiesi man izskatās patīkami  ::

----------

